# [SOLVED] no input audio device with pulseaudio and intel hda

## mrfree

Finally using 

```
options snd_hda_intel model=toshiba position_fix=1 enable=yes
```

 on my Toshiba Tecra A10 I can see "mic" and "front mic" devices using alsamixer and I can capture microphone audio using arecord for example,

but pulseaudio reports "no input devices" using pavucontrol

Any idea??

----------

## mrfree

Oops my bad... I forgot to set "duplex" profile on pavucontrol configuration   :Wink: 

And forgot about modules parameters!!! All works great with model=toshiba only

----------

